# Straw Hat pirates flag (jolly roger) picture plz?



## Ero_Sennin (Jan 12, 2009)

Does anyone have a high quality picture of the Straw Hat's jolly roger that they can bring along my way (if at all possible a transparent picture of the jolly roger, if you please...if not then I'll ask someone here to make it transparent, no big deal)?

Let me know (I don't even know if this is the right place to post this or if I can, so be gentle @ mod(s)).


----------



## fraj (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jan 12, 2009)

Perfect...  Thank you so much.  I'd rep you, but you appear to have either turned it off or been rep sealed (I don't know how to tell them apart, but I'm guessing the former...).


----------

